

Ask HN: Can you plese review my new site - jbhelms

Http://www.ratemyneighborhood.net<p>I put out a request to my friends on FaceBook, but i got a whole 5 people from that that.  If you feel compelled to test my security, can you not completely kill my site.  Please don't drop my database or anything, just leave comments :)<p>I am at a point where i can still take suggestions and get them in before i launch for real.
======
cjy
Some problems:

Can't use the tab button to access your states drop down. The JavaScript looks
cool, but it is slow and can't be accessed via the keyboard.

Can't search by zip or city unless you use a whole address.

I would leave the ads out until you launch...they're distracting.

You should let people review without logging in.

I own a review site of my own and it is really hard to get people to leave
reviews for things like neighborhoods. The problem is that people only rarely
look for neighborhoods. Hotel review sites are successful because people are
constantly searching for new hotel and like giving back to the community. That
doesn't work so well for neighborhoods. You'll need a good marketing strategy.

~~~
jbhelms
you can review without logging in, just not edit an address.

------
motvbi
The site is a little slow. Here are a few things you can do to speed it up.
Get rid of Viewstate where it isn't necessary. Move your javascript to a
separate file, where you can, so it won't be included in every page that is
returned. Also you are loading jQuery and Microsoft Ajax libraries, but you
seem to be only using jQuery.

~~~
jbhelms
thank you

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.ratemyneighborhood.net>

~~~
jbhelms
thank you, how did you do that?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
URLs in the comments, but not in submissions, are converted to links
automatically.

------
jbhelms
I forgot to say, the site only works for addresses in the US

------
mogston
Can't get anything to return in the search.

~~~
jbhelms
what did you search for?

